# Return of the Beverly Hills Yard Haunt!



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Whew! Well, it went pretty good! Got lots of people coming in to see our show, and received many compliments. Everyone seemed very happy.

While setting up some stuff inside the house, I heard a group come by. One person said, "Hey, look at THAT!" Another person said "Wow!" and yet another person said "Wow."

[






ttach=config]184294[/attach]


----------

